# [risolto]indirizzo IP che continua a cambiare!!!!

## IPc0P

ragazzi... sono un paio di giorni che ogni 5 6 ore il pc su cui gira un firewall (ipc0p) a

cui e' connessa la mia rete interna che di sua spontanea volontà cambia indirizzo!!!

nessun riavvio, nessun reboot, la linea adsl.... ci pensavo adesso(che cada)???

cosa puo essere?? e soprattutto se la linea adsl non cade da sola(se si perche dovrebbe?)

è possibile(se lo fa' evidentemente si!!) che succeda cio''... o ce' qualcosa che nn va nella linea??

tnx

perl -le 's ffSfs.s fSfF\x61\x62fs.s f$fSfs.s f.$f\x69ofs.print'

----------

## Cazzantonio

cambia indirizzo la rete adsl? E' normale... se vuoi un indirizzo ip fisso devi pagarlo  :Wink: 

Di sicuro la frequenza di mutazione dell'indirizzo è normalmente più bassa (tipo ogni 5,6 giorni per quanto mi riguarda) però magari stanno facendo manutenzione sulla tua linea...

----------

## oRDeX

@cazzantonio: è vero che un IP statico tu debba pagarlo, ma non mi risulta che stando collegati l'ip cambi da solo anche se in possesso di un IP dinamico

----------

## IPc0P

si daccordo.... ma se io "non"  stacco l'adsl per quale motivo mi cambia l'indirizzo IP della rete adsl??

magari stanno facendo manutenzione sulla linea come tu suggerisci!!!! (sembra strano ma sono 5 6 

giorni che lo fa!!!!)

grazie cmq

perl -le 's ffSfs.s fSfF\x61\x62fs.s f$fSfs.s f.$f\x69ofs.print'

----------

## Cazzantonio

@oRDeX a me è successo le rare volte che ho lasciato il pc acceso per diversi giorni (>7)

Concordo che se ti cambia ogni poche ore ci deve essere qualcosa sulla linea  :Wink:  ma magari è solo ordinaria manutenzione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IPc0P

allora: questo e' quello che sono riuscito a recuperare:

/var/log/messages

ipcop: Terminating connection due to lack of activity

ipcop: PPP has gone down on PPP0

ipc0p: /etc/rc.d/rc.updatered locking for 30910

ipcop: Connection terminated

ipcop: connect time 15.4 minutes

e poi continua dicendo che e' in attesa e poi si riconnette da solo cambiando indirizzo!!!!!

tnx

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio: è vero che un IP statico tu debba pagarlo, ma non mi risulta che stando collegati l'ip cambi da solo anche se in possesso di un IP dinamico

 

A me succede spesso che cambi ip il router

----------

## lavish

A me cambia ip ogni 2-3 giorni (con il server e router sempre attivi)... è normale

----------

## btbbass

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> allora: questo e' quello che sono riuscito a recuperare:
> 
> /var/log/messages
> 
> ipcop: Terminating connection due to lack of activity
> ...

 

Se si disconnette e si riconnnette automaticamente, è normale che cambi indirizzo...d'altronde l'ip mica lo sceglie il tuo pc, ma glielo assegna il provider... Piuttosto potresti fare in modo che non si disconnetta automaticamente, dovresti guardare nelle configurazioni, senz'altro c'è una opzione in proposito!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Se ti serve un punto fermo installa ddclient che aggiorna il tuo IP in automatico e ti da un dns dinamico

----------

## fabius

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Se si disconnette e si riconnnette automaticamente, è normale che cambi indirizzo...d'altronde l'ip mica lo sceglie il tuo pc, ma glielo assegna il provider... Piuttosto potresti fare in modo che non si disconnetta automaticamente, dovresti guardare nelle configurazioni, senz'altro c'è una opzione in proposito!

 

Confermo, cerca l'opzione "Idle time" o "Dial on demand" se usi un router

----------

## IPc0P

okk...do' in questi giorni un okkiata ai vostri consigli! (mi serve un punto fermo!!!)

per altri consigli o chiarimenti spero di nn disturbarviiiii.... :Laughing: 

tnxx

"cmq.. non me lo aveva mai fatto..e dire che con il mio indirizzo ip ci mastico di continuo"

perl -le 's ffSfs.s fSfF\x61\x62fs.s f$fSfs.s f.$f\x69ofs.print'

----------

## IPc0P

tutto ok... grazie per i cosigli...cmq era solo  manutenzione alla linea....

sono gia 24 ore che nn cambia IP....

anche se vorrei approfondire il modo per avere un punto fermo con " ddclient" come suggerito sopra 

da Mr.Evolution.  :Smile: 

tnx 

perl -le 's ffSfs.s fSfF\x61\x62fs.s f$fSfs.s f.$f\x69ofs.print'

----------

